# 2 questions. please help my goats!clear discharge w/ blood..



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hello all!!
please help! 
first goat....weaned her kids early january. purchased her and put her with my buck first of feb. took her out 3 days ago. just now, when i went to check on everyone...she had a discharge that was rather long coming out of her vagina. it was clear in color with a red vein-like stipe in the middle of it. after some help, i was told to put her with my buck to see if maybe she is in heat. i did. no interest from either party what so ever. i put her back into her pen....she coughed up twice. as she coughed, her butt was facing me, and as her muscles tensed due to the cough, tiny bloody liquid came out. her appetite is great!! can anyone tell me what is happeneing? is she having an abortion? an infection?? possibly bred before and that was her plug, even though the plug is white in color??
pls help!!
second goat...appetite is still ok. has very very snotty nose. one eye is slightly closed. i vaccinated about 2 weeks ago...i'm assuiming it was her first time. any words of wisdom on this one??
what does snotty nose mean??
thank you in advanced,
nella


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I wish I could help on the forst, sorry no ideas. The second maybe allergies if her appitite is still good. Usually if pnemonia tehy will be pitiful. Have you taken her temp?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

On the first one my doe had similer symptoms and she had an infection.All they did was tell me to give her pennicillan.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

ok.
goat #1 - temp 102.1 
ligaments gone. i can put my fingers around her tail. no udder. previous owners swear up and down that she was not bred. when i got her she had a huge udder from just weaning her kids.

goat #2 - temp 104
just standing there. yellowish dried up discharge from nose. pneumonia? but i vaccinated her about 2 weeks for that...

any suggestions?
thanks,
nella


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Doe #1-I would see if I could get her into a vet and see if shes bred as well as try and find anything ealse that could be wrong.Are you SURE that she has no ligs?

Doe #2- possibly allergys


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no ligaments you say - interesting. I would be keeping a close watch. Can you vet check her for a possible infection?


As to doe number 2 - you can give her some vetrx in her nose and a couple ccs of nutri drench. Sounds like a possible cold or allergies. 

To treat respitory infections I like to use LA 200 (or you can use Biomycin) as it works better then pen. - just an FYI just in case she develops something more.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's possible she could be aborting... I had a girl who aborted on me and she had no udder. She never made one either. It was really weird. I am pretty sure she was head butted. I hope thats not what is happening to your girl.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hello everyone!
thank you for all the help and advice.

i'm afraid goat no 2 isn't doing any better.
her appetite is still good.
she's on penicilin for 6 days now.
gets vetrx drops daily
gets nutri-drench every other day

she keeps her eyes almost closed the entire time.
she's still got a snotty nose.
she acts ok for the most part, except...visually theres somehting wrong
i forced her eyes open earlier...and she's got some cloudiness on both eyes....is she going blind?
do these sound like symptoms from some sort of disease?
she's only 3 yrs old. and she seems healthy otherwise.

i'm lost. i don't know what else to do.
any suggestions?
thanks,
nella


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

On doe #1, when was her last kidding? I know you said she just weaned when you got her so there IS a chance she went into heat and was bred by their buck (through a fence or whatever). If she could in theory be "due" this month, is she tame enough for you to do a bump test? Place one hand just in front of her udder and another more on her right side and push gently. If there is full term (or at least 2 months away from full term) you should feel them move. 

I once had a doe do something similar to this and she had twin does, the first was stillborn and had no bag around it.

CJ


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hey CJ,

yes, that was the first thing i had done since the first discharge was kinda mucousy, but no kids. she didn't have any problems with her prior pregnancies and had a huge udder every time. so i don't think she's due anytime, but i do think she was aborting.
thanks anyway!!
nella


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Club-Mini said:


> hey CJ,
> 
> yes, that was the first thing i had done since the first discharge was kinda mucousy, but no kids. she didn't have any problems with her prior pregnancies and had a huge udder every time. so i don't think she's due anytime, but i do think she was aborting.
> thanks anyway!!
> nella


Hummmm, ok....brain buster now! How is she doing?

CJ


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

oh, she's fine. good. great. she didn't miss a wink.
she's been her bossy hungry self the whole time.
it was me that was freaking out. 
she's under a vets care. the vet seems to think that it was an infection, and not abortiion.
but i guess we will all see in good time. she's got plenty of time to recoop. i don't think i will breed her for quite a few months....
i would much rather have a goat that can't reporduce...than a pitiful painful one like the goat no 2.

take care,
nella


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

oh GOOD!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nella did you give teh antibiotics to doe number 2? If her eyes are clouded she has some infection in them. LA 200 in the eye - squirt with syringe no needle - and give her a shot, 1cc per 20lbs.

Snotty nose is not always an alarm but with her eye issues sounds like a time to get her some attention. What color is her nasal discharge?


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hey Stacey,

yes, like i stated above, she's on penicillin for 6 days now...with vetrx and nutri drench.

i will order the LA200 tonigh, and hopefully get it here asap. 
you said squit in her eyes and give her a shot.....of LA200 with both??


her discharge is whitish

thanks,
nella


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hey Stacey.
wouldn't giving her the la200 be too much antibiotic?? since she's on penicillin?

i'm going to put somethign else in her eyes for tomorrow, and i'll see how it goes.
its called neo-poly-bac
i used it on an eye infection of a previous foal....i will see if it helps. i don't want to over do it on the biotics.
thanks!!
nella


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I read on Fias Co that you can't give Pen and LA 200 together: " When given together, the tetracycline causes a chemical reaction that stops the effectiveness of Penicillin." 

I would finish off the Pen but if she seems like she is getting worse then I would call the vet again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The eyes being cloudy and matted make me think of pink eye, but thats contagious and doe#1 doesn't have it. The snotty nose being any color other than clear rings bells for me, upper respiratory infection maybe. Is she coughing at all? The penicillian, I would finish the doses and wait a few days to see of it helps. I would be giving her probiotics too or yogurt as there are some antibiotics that will disrupt the bacteria in the gut...not positive on which ones though.

Doe#1...you said she weaned her kids in January ? How old were they? To breed her back too soon after freshening is not good for her, she does need some recuperation time from delivering babies and making milk for them.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

symptoms:
crying. very watery eyes 
eyes sensitive to light
whites around the eyes are now red
eyes halfway closed at all times
snotty nose but no coughing

has been in contact with most of the herd, and everyone shows NO symptoms.

thanks,
nella


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

oh...and last day (7) on penicillin was today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If the eyes don't clear up in the next day or so, you can try Terramyacin eye ointment...Tractor supply has it but it is expensive $9. for a dinky tube. How old was doe #1's kids in January? If they were less than 3 months old and she is preggy again she'll need some xtra TLC from you as being preggy too soon after a freshening takes alot out of them. What breed are they?

If there is no improvement with Doe#2 eyes I would be getting a vet to see her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sorry I missed that you had put her on pen.

Yes wait to do the LA 200 treatments.

It sounds a little like pink eye. Check out my website: http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/pinkeyehelp.htm has information on pink eye

A vet looking at her wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hello ladies.

we're taking them both to the vet later today. 


hope all goes well ......


will update later...

thanks all for everything.
nella


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nella,
I just go on here and I thought I would ask if the eye is bulging at all? 

Like Stacey said, about the LA200, you can squirt the Penn in the eye also. Also, my vet has said to put some table salt in the palm of you hand, and hold her eye open and blow the salt in the eye. It is a bit painful but it works great. The vet said it stings fro a few seconds, but a few seconds is better then the pain they have with pink eye. 9I know people are going to say DO NOT DO THAT, but that was direct from the VET).

I know you are taking them to the Vet, but do either of them have a temp? I know you said did a have a slight temp. 104. Does she have any rattle in the chest? 
Hope all goes well at the vet. Let us know.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Please let us know how it goes! I saw by your site that you have minis, are these two girls mini? BTW...You have some beautiful mini horse AND goaties!


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

this is how the girls look this morning.

bad bad bad.

5th attempt at posting pics.....ahhhh..


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

hopefully this one goes thru


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

not good


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

another....


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

last one...


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

last one


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

btw. the first pic was of how she looked just a few days ago...ok.. a week ago.
perky and happy.

the rest of the pics is how she is today.

i'm sending a pic of goat #1.....she had another discharge today...see it???
(i'm sending them now)

ALSO...thank you so much on the compllimetns on my little farm. 
i haven't been doing this long....but i've learned so much in the process.
its heart breaking....and oh so beautiful at times... 

all my animals are miniature....from mini horses to pygmies and nigerians...and yes, these two goaties are pygmy.


thanks again,
nella


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

this is Stormie....the one with the discharge today..


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

i wouldn't be afraid to do the salt tihng...as cruel as it may sound. i know that salt does wonders.
i'm going now to check temps...and make that appointment for later today...when i can leave 

thanks again to all!!!

does it look like pink eye to anyone???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say YES to the Pink eye. I would make sure you separate her from all the others. POOR girl, she sure is sweet looking. That sun is very painful on the eyes, so I would put her in a stall away from the sunlight.

I am not sure what to think about the discharge on goat 1. Like someone else said, when did she deliver the babies? That is very important. I know you said they were weened in Jan, but if we don't know how old they were when they were weened.
Now don't let the people that you got her from say it is NOT POSSIBLE that she is bred. IF they have a buck on the property, then it is Possible. I about died when I noticed last year that one of my too young to be bred does was pregnant. I thought NO WAY. The buck never was out. NOPE, she went in to him. (that bad girl).

So she could very well be in the early stages of labor, or in heat now. I do agree, that you need to give her some time before you breed her, that is so close after delivering the other ones.


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

she has been separated from the herd for 3 days now, in the stall, so practically no sun, i only noticed when i would go in/out...and the sun shined in....she sqinted...if that is even possible with as much as her eyes are closed. i will research some more on the pink eye and get this poor girl cured!!

as far as the possibly pregnant one....do i need to flush her uterus?? or just leave her be?

she's been on antibiotics as the vet said she may have an infection. but she's obviously...accoring to today's dishcharge...is not getting better either.

if she's aborting...i let her be??

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Club-Mini (Apr 1, 2008)

btw. got the info from the previous owners.
kidded dec.8 to twin bucks
weaned at 5 weeks cuz were already sold (about first week of january)
they had no other bucks at the time
i purchased feb. 2 and put with my buck a few days after.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 99% sure that she has pink eye. Make her some little patches to go over her eyes to keep out the sun is something I have heard works. But you need ot keep an area open so you can treat the eye.

As to the discharge - yup I see it. I looks like the discharge they have before or after kidding. Did the previous owner have any bucks on the property? she may have been bred back right after kidding. she has a small udder like my Mia has who is due in May.

It is one of those up in the air things until you are past the point when she could have been last bred.


----------

